# Mypegasus Transfergesellschaft



## lorenz2512 (31 Januar 2009)

hallo,
hat wer schon mit denen zu tun gehabt, die wickeln hier die gekündigten ab, machen die leute dann lustige kurse, wer weiss mehr?


----------



## eYe (31 Januar 2009)

http://www.mypegasus.de/modell.html


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Januar 2009)

hallo,
@ eye: den link kannte ich schon, nur da geistern aus anderen quellen solcheinfos rum: 2500 maximale förderung des einzelnen + 120 pro monat, was nicht verbraucht wird fliesst in ihre kassen. logischerweise haben die kein interesse tolle kurse anzubieten.


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
was um Himmels willen ist denn das für eine Drückerkolonne? Da wird einem ja schon vom Lesen schlecht.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> Jeden Tag verschwinden Rentner im Internet,
> weil sie gleichzeitig alt und entfernen drücken



Ich würde das Drücken dieser Tasten gerne für Politiker zur Pflichtveranstaltung machen!

PS zur Transfergesellschaft: 

Hat schon einmal jemand davon gehört, daß die wirklich mit Erfolg gearbeitet haben. Ehrlich, es würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, ob es zu diesem Thema echte Statistiken gibt. Für mich hört sich das eher wie eine "Resteverwertung" an, wo auch noch das letze Quentchen an Geld und Fördermitteln unter "Mithilfe" gekündigter Arbeitnehmer in die falschen Taschen umgeleitet wird. Unternehmen und Staat können sich so ganz prima aus der Verantwortung stehlen, nach einem Jahr gehts auf die Müllkippe, bzw. in die wirkliche Arbeitslosigkeit. Das ist das Hohelied auf das Schönrechnen von Arbeitslosenstatistiken.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Februar 2009)

*Würg ..*

Hallo,

in China, Italien, Rumänien und anderen Staaten gibt es eben gepflegte Methoden der Mafia Kriminalität. Unsere deutschen Politiker haben halt davon gelernt. Besonders die mit dem grünen Mäntelchen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Februar 2009)

hallo,
jetzt setz noch einen drauf: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/transfergesellschaft_aid_89485.html
ich würde dazu sagen verraten und verkauft, ich glaube mehr mist geht kaum noch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2009)

...dann versteht mann auch warum Gewerkschaften dazu aufrufen, für Lohnerhöhung zu streiken. Die Industrie kümmert das nicht die machen dann den Laden dicht und wandern ab. Dann kommen die Transfergeselschaften ins spiel...

...Vielleicht wäre es mal besser gegen hohe Steuern, Leiharbeit, Billiglöhne usw. zu streiken...


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...dann versteht mann auch warum Gewerkschaften dazu aufrufen, für Lohnerhöhung zu streiken. Die Industrie kümmert das nicht die machen dann den Laden dicht und wandern ab. Dann kommen die Transfergeselschaften ins spiel...
> 
> ...Vielleicht wäre es mal besser gegen hohe Steuern, Leiharbeit, Billiglöhne usw. zu streiken...



Das geht gegen den Staat und wird dann als Terrorismus ausgelegt.


----------



## zotos (1 Februar 2009)

Focus schrieb:
			
		

> Wie FOCUS-MONEY-ONLINE berichtet, ist der Chefjustiziar der IG Metall, Peter Hunnekuhl, alleiniger Gesellschafter von MyPegasus.
> ...


Das ist ja echt interessant.



Reparatur schrieb:


> ...dann versteht mann auch warum Gewerkschaften dazu aufrufen, für Lohnerhöhung zu streiken. Die Industrie kümmert das nicht die machen dann den Laden dicht und wandern ab. Dann kommen die Transfergeselschaften ins spiel...
> 
> ...Vielleicht wäre es mal besser gegen hohe Steuern, Leiharbeit, Billiglöhne usw. zu streiken...



Ich finde Deinen Gedankengang gut. Warum wird nicht gegen Leiharbeit und für neu Stellen im Unternehmen gestreikt? 

Vielleicht weil es nur ein kleiner Schritt von einer Transfergeselschaft zu einer Zeitarbeitsfirma ist? 
Die Leute kennen die Arbeit die sie dann bei dem zukünftigen Kunden und ehemaligen Arbeitgeber (für viel weniger Geld) zu tun haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2009)

...mit diesem Leiharbeiter Firmen das ist doch einfach schrecklich. Von den bisschen Geld was man dort bekommt soll man Leben. Machst du einen kleinen Fehler wirst du sofort gefeuert....Und warten wir erst einmal ab, die Industrie schickt ja zur Zeit die ganzen Leiharbeiter nach Hause, ich glaube nicht das die Verleiher die Mitarbeiter halten werden und können....D.h. in einen halben Jahr werden ziemlich sicher wieder die Transfer-Gesellschaften Hochkonjunktur haben...

@Ralle
   siehst du, denkt Mann über das unrecht in diesem Lande nach ist Mann sofort ein Terrorist...Schäuble lässt grüßen…ich habe gemeint Streiken…so wie vielleicht damals vor der Wende, hat doch auch geholfen….
Sag das mal einer alleinstehenden Mutter mit 3 Kindern, wo der Kerl die Konten geplündert hat und sich aus dem Staub gemacht hat, wie wunderbar es hier im moment läuft.... Aber die hat sowieso keine Zeit, dir zu zuhören weil sie nach Feierabend irgendwo Teller abtrocknet, um die Busfahrkarten und Schulbücher für ihre Kinder bezahlen zu können. So sieht das hier aus….


PS. die geschichten sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
@Reparatur, erstmal meine vollste Zustimmung zum Thema, nur was sich gegenwärtig geändert hat sind die gesellschaftlichen Umstände, so haben wir Politiker, die Entscheidungen nicht mehr selbst treffen. Kann man auch als Marionetten bezeichnen. Genauso das Bild in der Wirtschaft, Manager statt Unternehmer ohne persönliche Haftung, ein Herr Mehdorn ist da nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Und dann von beiden Gruppen der der entstandene Filz inklusive der "Finanzwirtschaft". Wer hier regiert ist dann gut daran sichtbar wer gestützt wird. 500 Milliarden für die Banken, 50 für die Wirtschaft (aber nur für die Freunde) und 100 Euro für ein Kind - das ist der Geist der Zeit. Ich hoffe bloß das wir noch vor der Wahl ein Ergebnis haben, gegenwärtig sieht das ja ganz gut aus, das der letzte aufwacht....... Und immer schön weissgarnix lesen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2009)

hallo mario,
das mit den Banken kann ich erklären...in unsere Zeitung stand letzte Woche das die größten Parteispenden von den Banken gekommen sind....das sagt doch alles...

gruß helmut


----------



## mariob (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
eine Zeitung die sowas schreibt??!!?? Das wäre vor einiger Zeit Grund gewesen den betreffenden Redakteur auszutauschen - am besten in so eine Gesellschaft. Wenn ich unsere "Medienlandschaft" so sehe, gibt es da eigentlich nur noch Monokultur.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2009)

http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermischtes/finanzkrise-die-banken-spenden-trotzdem_aid_365781.html


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> I... Für mich hört sich das eher wie eine "Resteverwertung" an, wo auch noch das letze Quentchen an Geld und Fördermitteln unter "Mithilfe" gekündigter Arbeitnehmer in die falschen Taschen umgeleitet wird. Unternehmen und Staat können sich so ganz prima aus der Verantwortung stehlen, nach einem Jahr gehts auf die Müllkippe, bzw. in die wirkliche Arbeitslosigkeit. Das ist das Hohelied auf das Schönrechnen von Arbeitslosenstatistiken.


Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein : *ACK*
Eine Transfergesellschaft ist eine billige und einfache Möglichkeit, sich von ungeliebten Mitarbeitern zu entledigen. Das praktische an der Sache ist, dass das Ganze auch noch vom Arbeitsamt unterstützt und angespriesen wird (ich habe das selber auch schon einmal miterlebt, wenn es mich auch nicht betroffen hatte). 
Es kann und darf sich also jeder selber seine Meinung dazu machen ...

Gruß
LL


----------

